# Visa transfer: quick question



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All
I am moving company within same free zone, Tecom, so a simple visa transfer form is needed. Final payment done and received, form filled online and ready to go.
Issue is that the person in previous company is either unavailable to sign it or is somehow being petty and ignoring my requests..

Form is already printed and stamped, only signature is taking its time and getting worried if there is a deadline from online submission to actual processing.

I can put the guys initials on the already stamped letter but I would rather not.

Any ideas? Consequences of previous company dragging its feet for a simple signature when all else is ok?

Cheers
Zimoun


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You have to get the signature done. Ask your PRO to manage that process. If you don't have one, tough luck.

Oh - and if you forge a signature or initials, this is a serious serious breach of law here.

-md000/Mike




nazimm said:


> Hi All
> I am moving company within same free zone, Tecom, so a simple visa transfer form is needed. Final payment done and received, form filled online and ready to go.
> Issue is that the person in previous company is either unavailable to sign it or is somehow being petty and ignoring my requests..
> 
> ...


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Got it... I should get it tomorrow or next week so all working out ok
Cheers


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick update... Got the form all signed and stamped do Sunday off to do visa transfer
Cheers


----------

